# What kind of shrimp is this?



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all,

any idea what kind of shrimp this is? Took the picture with my iPhone so sorry for the poor quality =/










Thanks, 
Bri


----------



## a7neu (Jan 20, 2012)

Rhino shrimp/ Caridina gracilirostris, or something related


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks a7neu, that looks right to me!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

where do you find these?


----------



## a7neu (Jan 20, 2012)

No problem, I've been coveting them for a while


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

Neven, there was a pair at Mr. Pets in Maple Ridge, ordered in by an incorrect name. They are selling them for $10/shrimp.


----------

